# Transmissions again



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Are there any trannys that have LSD that can bolt up to my SOHC? I was told by matt blehm that a 92-94 5 speed would work if I used the mounts, axles, carrier bracket, and wheel hubs, but a guy at a local salvage yard said that the blocks were different and the bellhousing would not bolt up. Thanks a lot.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Check the bolt patterns. The blocks may be different but if the bolt patterns are the same, you may be in luck. Given that the rest of the chassis is the same the axle lengths and everything else should be similar or identical anyway.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I finally have found someone that has bolted one up to a sohc. His name is charles from the .org and it is spelled out at http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/543394/7
Thanks guys.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Why do you doubt me?

I have helped on several 5 spd conversions and advised on several more. I know what it takes to do the job..

oh well.. people will never listen.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Maybe we can smack some sense into him with the extra VQ30DE cams I have laying around. Or the extra VQ35DE cams. Or the SR20DE cams.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I've got a set of KA and some VE cams to throw at him too.. Hell, I've got a whole spare VE block to throw at him.. 190lb of Japanese iron will teach him!


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Why do you doubt me?
> 
> I have helped on several 5 spd conversions and advised on several more. I know what it takes to do the job..
> 
> oh well.. people will never listen.


Hey, i didn't know whether or not anyone has done it. I put you down as the source of my info because I was wanting your reassurance before i proceeded with the swap. Just what ever you do, don't throw cams at me. I might have to take someone out like Tupac in a driveby...Kidding Thanks


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe funny how Matt just likes to be abusive but i also have a spare VG laying around that i can throw at him too. about puttin' a VLSD '92-'94 SE 5-speed tranny into a VG is not rocket science. im just waitin' to come across another 5-speed with VLSD so that i can swap it into my '93 along with my new motor. and let me tell u i went through the same crap with a sales guy at a junkyard up in Indiana tellin' me the same sh!t and did i show him. long story short i made him look stupid infront of all his buddies. plus he's the owners son. oh and i didn't buy the tranny at all.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I know it's not rocket science, i was just wondering if it fit, and now i know for sure that it does. I'm in the process of getting all of the parts now, and i think i'll throw in a vg30et while i'm at it. Thirteens look real nice.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> I know it's not rocket science, i was just wondering if it fit, and now i know for sure that it does. I'm in the process of getting all of the parts now, and i think i'll throw in a vg30et while i'm at it. Thirteens look real nice.



have fun and enjoy.


----------

